# Video: Draw .... feelin lucky punk?



## Ekka (Jun 7, 2006)

Cut a long story short I'm putting this video up for fun coz some guys dont know about the hook or bungee lanyards.

Only 4.5mb and around 48secs wmv

www.palmtreeservices.com.au/video/draw.wmv


----------



## TheGrasshopper (Jul 16, 2006)

What kind of saddle do you use? I have been looking into a weaver 01038, because it looks to me like the best balance of comfort/durability, (I climb almost daily, so I need something that is going to be able to take a beating) but I am definitely looking for suggestions if you know of something better. Thanks


----------



## Ekka (Jul 17, 2006)

That's a Buckingham traverse with solid seat.

The Aussie edition has dual D's each side plus a spot for a hook ... they're custom made for the Aussie market by Buckingham.

The idea of the dual D's is that the one further around the back can be used as spot to clip in your chainsaw.

I love it, have tried a few but this ones for me.


----------



## Adkpk (Jul 17, 2006)

Comedy Central is looking for a guy like you.


----------



## 1CallLandscape (Jul 17, 2006)

*The great Wild Wild West*

somebody was having fun after work!...lol


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Jul 17, 2006)

Too much time on his hands! 


Great choice of music, of course. Shoulda borrow my Stetson. :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## 1CallLandscape (Jul 17, 2006)

ekka, now all you need to learn to twirl those saws around your finger like an old revolver. LOL


----------

